# Kylie enjoying the day



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kylie 
demonstrating the best way to enjoy 
a cold, wet, rainy, dreary, gray November afternoon!

​
*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Kylie has the right idea. That's exactly how I wanted to spend today too.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

How old is she now Deb ? She's got a gorgeous coat hasn't she, she's beautiful :loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Therm said:



Kylie has the right idea. That's exactly how I wanted to spend today too. 

Click to expand...

 I know, looking at him is making me sleepy! 



Impeckable said:



How old is she now Deb ? She's got a gorgeous coat hasn't she, she's beautiful :loveeyes:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Pete :hug:

Kylie turned 12 on August 10th.
(His full name is: Kylie Conan McAnBhaird Farabee)

Kylie has his "spa" treatment about every 9-10 days. For his "spa day" I spend about 2 hours brushing and trimming his fur and trimming his nails. 

I'm spending as much time with my little guy as possible showering him with buckets of love.
We lost his sister, Autumn, (actual littermate) back in June and I'm not sure how much longer it will be before Kylie joins her at the Rainbow Bridge.
Every day I have Kylie with me I consider a true blessing. *


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

My apologies Deb, I thought Kylie was female, I was thinking of Kylie Minogue (I just can't get her out of my head,)  I know you lost Autumn while I was on a break for the forum but I didn't want to mention it because I know how precious Autumn was, I didn't want to upset you my giving my condolances if you know what I mean.
Wow, Kylie Conan McAnBhaird Farabee, such a splendid name for an equally splendid dog, I have to say he certainly doesn't look his age, keep up the spa treatments Deb, he looks gorgeous.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I know that feeling well, Deb. Holly my lab is 11. She has some health problems and she sleeps a lot now days. She doesn't have pain and still rolls around the floor in the mornings and loves to run about the garden when the weathers nice, but I know this is likely her last Christmas. Maybe I'll be wrong. 
Last year I did feel the same way and when I did my xmas shopping and saw a huge dog hamper, I bought it for her on the spot. lol!

It's important to make sure our babies (furry or feathered) are loved until the end. *hugs*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Deb, Kylie is a smart little guy My Eddie loves to sleep all day when it's cold and rainy*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, Kylie is our sleeping beauty


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Kylie sure knows how to get extra comfy and warm on a cold day. 
Looking at your sweet boy, no one would say he is 12 already. Lots of love and great care really do wonders and I hope you will be able to have his company for as much time as possible. :hug:

My dearly departed Elvis also loved to cuddle on his couch and I would cover him with one of his blankets. When he woke up from his nap, he would leave the couch to meet me while still covered by his blanket, and then I called him "the bride" because the blanket had a train and he looked funny.
His absolute favourite thing to do during Winter was to stay close to the lit fireplace and we would make roasted chestnuts by the fireplace and would also give him a couple. My boy Elvis really loved roasted chestnuts...


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

12 years old....he looks like a puppy! Very cute!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh he's such a beautiful dog  I think he definitely has the right idea for a wet day


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Impeckable said:



Wow, Kylie Conan McAnBhaird Farabee, such a splendid name for an equally splendid dog, I have to say he certainly doesn't look his age, keep up the spa treatments Deb, he looks gorgeous. 

Click to expand...

Kylie thanks you for the lovely compliments and I thank you for your kindness and compassion. :hug:



Therm said:



I know that feeling well, Deb. Holly my lab is 11.
It's important to make sure our babies (furry or feathered) are loved until the end. *hugs*

Click to expand...

 Absolutely! Cherish every moment as they are definitely our gifts from God.



eduardo said:



Deb, Kylie is a smart little guy My Eddie loves to sleep all day when it's cold and rainy

Click to expand...

 Kylie's creed is: Eat a little, nap a little, bark a little; Eat a little, walk a little, nap a little; Repeat! I think Kylie and Eddie would get along well. 



Jedikeet said:



Aww, Kylie is our sleeping beauty

Click to expand...

 Thank you, I sure think he's beautiful. 



aluz said:



Your Kylie sure knows how to get extra comfy and warm on a cold day. 
Looking at your sweet boy, no one would say he is 12 already. Lots of love and great care really do wonders and I hope you will be able to have his company for as much time as possible. :hug:

My dearly departed Elvis also loved to cuddle on his couch and I would cover him with one of his blankets.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ana 
I know you miss sweet Elvis as much as I miss Autumn. :hug:



Riovedo said:



12 years old....he looks like a puppy! Very cute! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Tammy. Kylie does have a darling little "puppy" face. (And gets away with a lot because he's so cute!) :laughing1:



Niamhf said:



Oh he's such a beautiful dog  I think he definitely has the right idea for a wet day 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Niamh. As soon as I make the bed, Kylie gets on it and roots around to push all the covers and pillows into a nice cozy "nest" just the way he wants them. So, the bed looks decent for maybe 30 seconds every day before Kylie "un-makes" it.*


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

eduardo said:


> *Deb, Kylie is a smart little guy My Eddie loves to sleep all day when it's cold and rainy*


Yip, like his thinking..... He's my kind of guy!i


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Kylie, that face just melted my heart a little, you bad boy!  

He really is a sweetie


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Kylie*

What a great snuggle Kylie is. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That a boy Kylie, get comfy and rest up while you keep an eye on the FaeryBee...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Kylie is so adorable , He looks absolutely divine there and certainly someone ha to keep our FaeryBee in check as Randy so wisely said. keep up the splendid effort Kylie:clap:
My Miss Molly who is 13 years of wisdom would love to meet Kylie, she is a Golden Retriever with the longest coat I have ever seen , she too loves her hydro bath that happens one every three weeks. I think it is more for the treat the guy gives her when she gets out though!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you, Niamh. As soon as I make the bed, Kylie gets on it and roots around to push all the covers and pillows into a nice cozy "nest" just the way he wants them. So, the bed looks decent for maybe 30 seconds every day before Kylie "un-makes" it.[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/QUOTE]

Haha that's so cute  - there's nothing better than getting into a freshly made bed so I see why he loves doing that  the rooting around reminds me of my dog back in Ireland - his name is Bubbles - every night before he goes to bed without fail he roots up this mat that my mum has at the end of the hallway - there are several others around the house in various places but whatever it is about this particular one he has to dig it up into a heap just before he goes to bed!! And it ends up looking like this 



And here he is sleeping in his bed


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Kylie has the cutest, sweetest face on this planet!


----------



## budgieaviary (Oct 22, 2014)

awww Deb your dog is too cute!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Awww, Deb, your little boy is just precious!!! And he doesn't look a day over 2!!! My dog Molly used to laze around on rainy days, which in Ohio there were many. She's long been gone now, but she lived to the ripe old age of 17, when we let her finally rest. And I am so sorry about Autumn. I'm not sure if I commented back then or not, I would like to extend my sincerest condolences for her passing.*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Awww, sweet Kylie - what a great photo.

MEMORIES - of taking Kylie for walks in his doggie stroller whilst I was on the lookout for squirrels 

He's a lovely boy. I'm so glad he came to trust me by the end of my stay and realised I could give him attention as well as those pesky birds I was always fussing over


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Featheredflyers said:



Yip, like his thinking..... He's my kind of guy!i

Click to expand...

 Mine too! 



StarlingWings said:



Kylie, that face just melted my heart a little, you bad boy! 

He really is a sweetie 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star. roud:



Jo Ann said:



What a great snuggle Kylie is. Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

Thank you, Jo Ann 



Jonah said:



That a boy Kylie, get comfy and rest up while you keep an eye on the FaeryBee...

Click to expand...

 :laughing1:
He definitely lets me know my place!



Pretty boy said:



Kylie is so adorable My Miss Molly who is 13 years of wisdom would love to meet Kylie, she is a Golden Retriever with the longest coat I have ever seen

Click to expand...

Kyle has a soft spot for Golden Retrievers and I know he'd love Miss Molly! He's had a crush on a Golden that lives up the road from us for over 8 years now! 



Niamhf said:



Bubbles - every night before he goes to bed without fail he roots up this mat that my mum has at the end of the hallway - there are several others around the house in various places but whatever it is about this particular one he has to dig it up into a heap just before he goes to bed!!

Click to expand...

 Bubbles is a very handsome fellow and I love his bedtime "routine". 



jrook said:



Kylie has the cutest, sweetest face on this planet!

Click to expand...

Awww, thank you, Judy! :hug:



budgieaviary said:



awww Deb your dog is too cute!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Erin! 



jean20057 said:



Awww, Deb, your little boy is just precious!!! And he doesn't look a day over 2!!! And I am so sorry about Autumn. I'm not sure if I commented back then or not, I would like to extend my sincerest condolences for her passing.

Click to expand...

 Kylie thanks you for the compliment and thanks also for your comment re: Autumn. I actually never posted a thread about her passing -- I just couldn't. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Awww, sweet Kylie - what a great photo.

MEMORIES - of taking Kylie for walks in his doggie stroller whilst I was on the lookout for squirrels 

He's a lovely boy. I'm so glad he came to trust me by the end of my stay and realised I could give him attention as well as those pesky birds I was always fussing over 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Madonna. Lately, Kylie's only been getting to lie outside in the neighbor's liriope as pushing his stroller puts too much strain on the tendons in my arm. *


----------



## BudgieCharlie (Nov 20, 2015)

He's stunning! I'd love to spend my day resting on a warm-comfortable comforter too. Thank you for sharing him with us. <3


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Aww - Kylie is looking as handsome and fluffy-sleek as ever! (No wonder, with all those exclusive, luxury spa treatments he Absolutely deserves...) That guy certainly knows how to be the cutest and coziest one of all!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww How cute Kylie is.. He looks so comfortable under his rug...He has lovely big eyes so innocent....


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

A++ Would snug again!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


BudgieCharlie said:



He's stunning! I'd love to spend my day resting on a warm-comfortable comforter too. Thank you for sharing him with us. <3

Click to expand...

Thank you! 



SPBudgie said:



Aww - Kylie is looking as handsome and fluffy-sleek as ever! (No wonder, with all those exclusive, luxury spa treatments he Absolutely deserves...) That guy certainly knows how to be the cutest and coziest one of all!

Click to expand...

 You're right, Ollie - Kylie rules when it comes to being cute and cozy. 



LynandIndigo said:



Awww How cute Kylie is.. He looks so comfortable under his rug...He has lovely big eyes so innocent....

Click to expand...

Kylie says thank you! 



justmoira said:



A++ Would snug again!!

Click to expand...

 My little boy loves making pillow forts and then plopping him self down somewhere within. *


----------

